# Does Depersonilisation have any affect on your body?



## GronkleVlonkle (Feb 15, 2020)

Was wondering if deporsonalisation and derealisation affects your body, or could be detected in any physical way?


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

> or could be detected in any physical way?


Surely, from the brain, so long as the necessary technology and knowledge (interpretation of data gathered from brain) are in place.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Where said:


> Are you talking about hypothetical knowledge and technology from the future?


Yep. When certain areas aren't only hypothesized to do something but that we know for sure what's going on, with pinpoint accuracy, assuming we'll ever get there before humanity goes extinct.


----------

